# My 993 Carrera 2



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

So after 4 months of Z4M ownership I was ready for a change.

I never gelled with it and the combination of this and making money on it caused me to sell it! Don't get me wrong it monstered the TT in every aspect it just wasn't for me.

First impressions of the 993 are:

Quick - Faster than I expected it to be 
Solid - A substantial feel to the doors and all switchware
Sound - The noise of the air cooled engine is sublime

It will be kept for weekend and evening use only and will be going through a transformation over the winter with much of the worn parts being replaced! It's also nice to know I will likely stand to make money on this car too


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Stunning looking car...lovely! Hope you enjoy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice Defo one of the better looking Porkers before they got to big and lardy


----------



## jimmyflo (Apr 15, 2009)

HMmmmmmmmmmmmm my favourite shape 911 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Very nice... 8)

A proper Porsche with a proper air-cooled engine... 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## alexisgt (Apr 10, 2009)

*True Legend..!*

One of my favorites!

I prefer more "classic" rims for the 993 like these...










or these for somethind different but "classic"...


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

alexisgt said:


> *True Legend..!*
> 
> One of my favorites!
> 
> ...


Agree completely, these will be going in favour of either "Cup 2's" or some mesh style wheels as above


----------



## alexisgt (Apr 10, 2009)

Happy to hear that!!! 

will be a dream car!!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Beautifull 8) 
H.


----------



## lmracing (Jul 29, 2007)

Very nice, my second favourite after the rarer 964 Turbo


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Need to get rid of the nissan sitting next to it, nice car though enjoy


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

v nice


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Very nice Defo one of the better looking Porkers before they got to big and lardy


Still a tad quicker than a TT though. 

Congrats. Enjoy. 

A lovely example - http://www.bramleyweb.co.uk/carsales/de ... e/1308.htm


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Very nice Defo one of the better looking Porkers before they got to big and lardy


Almost as lardy as a TT. :wink:

But yes, the 997 is much larger and heavier than a 3.2 / 964.


----------

